# Favorite 8 string tuning?



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 25, 2016)

What's your preferred 8 string tuning?
Mine is EBEADGBE or EAEADGBE


----------



## bostjan (Jun 25, 2016)

Low to high beadgbea


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 25, 2016)

I seem to keep floating back to standard


----------



## J_Mac (Jun 25, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> What's your preferred 8 string tuning?
> Mine is EBEADGBE or EAEADGBE



EBEADGBE because it seemed logical, but that low B always dominates the open E5 chord and I prefer to mute that B string slightly. Not tried the other tuning, but now you mention it I will give that a solid whirl tomorrow \m/



bostjan said:


> Low to high beadgbea


'
What gauge are you using on that high A?


----------



## J_Mac (Jun 25, 2016)

Double post nob head sorry


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 25, 2016)

EBEADGBE Tuned a half step up. 

So... Drop F


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 25, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> EBEADGBE because it seemed logical, but that low B always dominates the open E5 chord and I prefer to mute that B string slightly. Not tried the other tuning, but now you mention it I will give that a solid whirl tomorrow \m/


Yeah EAEADGBE is fun, it makes riffs on the low end nice and symmetrical lol


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 25, 2016)

Standard. Or if I'm feeling frisky, up a half step (C standard on a six string with a low string added and a high string added). Sounds super cool IMO.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 25, 2016)

I have two.


Standard 7-string, plus a low E on the 8th.
Standard 6-string, plus a low A on the 7th and low C# on the 8th.

I don't use anything else. I plan on getting a 9-string at some point to put a high G string on top.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 25, 2016)

I use two tunings on my 8s: Dropped E, and CGDGDGBE (open G with a high E and low C).


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 25, 2016)

Standard, drop E, half step down, open F and Drop A with F on the 8th so low to high F G# D# G# C# F# A# D#


----------



## Winspear (Jun 26, 2016)

ADGCFADG though personally perfect 4ths so the trebles up to Bb Eb Ab. 
Either that or the low version EADGCFBbEb


----------



## bostjan (Jun 27, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> What gauge are you using on that high A?



Sorry, I missed this before.

I use a hybrid set .007", .009", .012", 015", .026"w, .034"w, .046"w, .059"w.

I've been playing that guitar with those strings and that tuning for 8+ years, and I only ever recall breaking 2 high A strings.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 28, 2016)

I love EAEADGBE and DADADGBE.


----------



## wigger (Jun 28, 2016)

Standard seven string tuning with a low E for the 8th string (EAEADGBE). I'n not a big fan of drop tunings, but I find it useful on an 8 string guitar somehow.


----------



## AxelKay (Jun 28, 2016)

Drop D or D#


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 29, 2016)

Call me basic, but I truly love tuning my 8 to EADGBEAD.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 29, 2016)

wigger said:


> Standard seven string tuning with a low E for the 8th string (EAEADGBE). I'n not a big fan of drop tunings, but I find it useful on an 8 string guitar somehow.



I haven't heard AEADGBE referred to as "standard seven string tuning" for a great many years.



Blood Tempest said:


> Call me basic, but I truly love tuning my 8 to EADGBEAD.



Which octave? Is the low E 82 Hz or 41 Hz? Maybe 20 Hz?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 29, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Which octave? Is the low E 82 Hz or 41 Hz? Maybe 20 Hz?



Showing a bit of my n00bness here with tunings, but I basically drop my low F# down to an E.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 29, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Showing a bit of my n00bness here with tunings, but I basically drop my low F# down to an E.



Umm, so "standard" tuning, would typically be (low to high) F#BEADGBE.

Dropping F# down to E would yield EBEADGBE.

EADGBEAD is something totally different, where you'd be tuning most of the strings down a whole step, with the third and fourth and strings down a step and a half.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 29, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Umm, so "standard" tuning, would typically be (low to high) F#BEADGBE.
> 
> Dropping F# down to E would yield EBEADGBE.
> 
> EADGBEAD is something totally different, where you'd be tuning most of the strings down a whole step, with the third and fourth and strings down a step and a half.



Yes, EADGBEAD is what I meant. I was just addressing the lowest string. Thought you were asking about just that one string's tuning.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 29, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Yes, EADGBEAD is what I meant. I was just addressing the lowest string. Thought you were asking about just that one string's tuning.



Ahh, ok, understood. 

That's an interesting tuning.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 29, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Ahh, ok, understood.
> 
> That's an interesting tuning.



It's pretty fun! I liked regular F# standard for awhile, but this one is just "right" for me.


----------



## wigger (Jul 5, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I haven't heard AEADGBE referred to as "standard seven string tuning" for a great many years.



That was obviously a typo, should've been E*B*EADGBE  my bad.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 5, 2016)

wigger said:


> That was obviously a typo, should've been E*B*EADGBE  my bad.



Ahh, ok.

Back in the mid-1990's, there were a number of sources that listed AEADGBE (low to high) as "standard tuning," because a number of early seven stringers preferred the opportunities to have walking bass lines as accompaniment. Actually, prior to Steve Vai's popularity, not many guitarists considered using a low B. Some early seven string guys would tune their low strings to D, which confused the hell out of me.


----------



## wigger (Jul 6, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Back in the mid-1990's, there were a number of sources that listed AEADGBE (low to high) as "standard tuning," because a number of early seven stringers preferred the opportunities to have walking bass lines as accompaniment. Actually, prior to Steve Vai's popularity, not many guitarists considered using a low B. Some early seven string guys would tune their low strings to D, which confused the hell out of me.



That's some interesting information! Wasn't aware of it. AEADGBE kinda makes sense to me, as you explained it. But a low D? Oh well, each to their own haha.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jul 6, 2016)

On the M80M low to high;
Eb/Bb/Eb/Ab/Db/Gb/Bb/Eb


----------



## MiahDrao (Jul 6, 2016)

I wonder if the proper question is which keys do we prefer to play... Depending on your tuning, some are easier than others. I also have a personal theory that each key can convey certain emotions better than others. Like, if you were to experiment with a riff, play around with transpositions to find that sweet spot at which the riff really sings. I think that if you were to play Meshuggah songs with all the right tabs, but with the guitar tuned a half step up or down, it will completely alter the vibe, even though the intervals are all correct. 

All personal fascinations aside, if/when I get an 8, I'd tune to EADGCFAD. I've also being toying with the thought of trying EADADGBE.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 7, 2016)

I currently have my 8 pitched shifted up to 7 string Drop F/Drop F# with a high F/F# and I love it

Always loved those tunings on 7 strings, and playing it now on my 8 is even better.

If I get around to purchasing a new 8 string (Jackson fanned or Ormsby, really digging the value on those) my current RG8 is going to be restrung for those tunings so I don't have to pitch shift anymore.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jul 8, 2016)

Half step down to F 

When 6/7/8 string guitars are a half step down it just sounds right for me! Maybe I just feel more familiar with the note placements and the tone of it! It sounds thrash-ish


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 8, 2016)

I tried Drop-F and F standard when I got my 8 but went back to F# standard. Dropped tunings have only made sense to me on 6 strings. My go-to6-string tuning is Drop-C actually, and I've been thinking about getting a baritone for Drop-A, but my 7 and 8 are in standard tunings.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 8, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> I tried Drop-F and F standard when I got my 8 but went back to F# standard. Dropped tunings have only made sense to me on 6 strings. My go-to6-string tuning is Drop-C actually, and I've been thinking about getting a baritone for Drop-A, but my 7 and 8 are in standard tunings.



This. It's made the jump into 7/8s really tricky for me, because I'm just so used to drop on my sixers. Drop A on my 7 is still sort of comfortable, it still kind of psyches me out whenever I go to play other chords and they come out either brighter / darker than I was expecting since the rest of the guitar is in standard opposed to being equally low. Been trying to find a tuning to make the 8 (and the 7 too, just not as much) just sort of 'click' the way drop did with 6s. 

I've just been playing a half step down, riffing on After the Burial songs, really.


----------



## HyperKinetic (Jul 8, 2016)

new tunning I am trying is starting by a half-step down Eb standard, then assuming the new F is 'drop E', tunning every other string up a step, so you get a drop F and the same C based range as a dropped metal guitar

F C A# E# B# D# G# C F


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2016)

HyperKinetic said:


> new tunning I am trying is starting by a half-step down Eb standard, then assuming the new F is 'drop E', tunning every other string up a step, so you get a drop F and the same C based range as a dropped metal guitar
> 
> F C A# E# B# D# G# C F



Not sure I'm getting that. So you're playing a 9 string, with the regular 6 strings tuned up a 1/2 step. And then from that the 7th is down a step, the 8th is C1, and the 9th is F0? What gauges are you using? (And scale length?) that F0 is craaaazy low!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2016)

Dayn said:


> I have two.
> 
> 
> Standard 7-string, plus a low E on the 8th.
> Standard 6-string, plus a low A on the 7th and low C# on the 8th.



Whoa! I can see dropping the 7th to A, but that's such a weird interval to drop the 8th string to. What do you do with that? That's a minor sixth down.


----------



## vansinn (Jul 9, 2016)

Mine is half a stop uptuned plus the two top string another half stop up.
So, a true fourth C tuning, starting from seventh string, plus a lower G2, should I need it.
(unless I'm totally off with theory, which is absolutely a possibility  )
When going past seven strings, I just can't deal with all those fourth steps, and suddenly that damn annoying M3 step irrationally placed somewhere random. Sheez kebab. Gimme da 4th, pls


----------



## HyperKinetic (Jul 9, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Not sure I'm getting that. So you're playing a 9 string, with the regular 6 strings tuned up a 1/2 step. And then from that the 7th is down a step, the 8th is C1, and the 9th is F0? What gauges are you using? (And scale length?) that F0 is craaaazy low!



Looking back, my explanation is a bit crap.

Using a standard guage set and 26.5 scale neck on Schecter Hellraiser C-8, it is rather easy to accomplish and it tunes the guitar higher than normal. Easy way to explain this - definatly try it out because i have found this tuning very useful - is start by tuning a half step down.. the new 8th string is now F, and acts like a Drop D, but then you tune every other string a whole step up - imagine capo on 2nd fret across 7 strings. Seems a hastle, but love this tuning for a whole bunch of chord voicings.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2016)

HyperKinetic said:


> Looking back, my explanation is a bit crap.
> 
> Using a standard guage set and 26.5 scale neck on Schecter Hellraiser C-8, it is rather easy to accomplish and it tunes the guitar higher than normal. Easy way to explain this - definatly try it out because i have found this tuning very useful - is start by tuning a half step down.. the new 8th string is now F, and acts like a Drop D, but then you tune every other string a whole step up - imagine capo on 2nd fret across 7 strings. Seems a hastle, but love this tuning for a whole bunch of chord voicings.



Ok, so low to high: FCFA#D#G#CF, right? Basically drop F with everything tuned up a 1/2 step. That's kind of like what Keith Merrow does with his 7s, IIRC.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jul 9, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Low to high beadgbea



Are you a tom lippincott fan? What kind of music are you playing with this?


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Jul 21, 2016)

Meshuggah tuning - 1/2 step with low Bb and F

F
Bb
Eb
Ab
Db
Gb
Bb
Eb


----------



## RuslanK (Jul 22, 2016)

Standard F# or G


----------



## Torchenal (Jul 22, 2016)

Perfect fourths from low E.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 22, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Are you a tom lippincott fan? What kind of music are you playing with this?



I actually never heard of him until now.

I used to have multiple seven strings, some tuned with a high g and some with a low b, and I wanted both. After deciding that, I started tuning the g up to a, because I liked the fingering of chords better that way.

I play all sorts of music, from traditional jazz to classical to gypsy to rock to blues to metal, etc. I've done some country with that guitar as it was easy to make sounds similar to a pedal steel.

When I started playing 8 strings, there really wasn't a convention on how to tune them.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry in advance for the long explanation, but this tuning might not make sense without one.

I only change two strings from standard 8 string tuning: drop the LOW F# to an E and I drop the HIGH G to an F#. 

So Standard looks like this: F#BEADGBE

Dropped looks like this: EBEADF#BE

The main problem I had with 8 string guitars, that this tuning works around, was I felt like the long scale was under-utilized. You have these two extra low strings, but so much of your traditional guitar knowledge is training yourself to get around that weird B string next to the high E, which is tuned in a major 3rd away from the G. So if the bulk of your knowledge is spent playing with chords where you are working around the B string, then you don't get as much of an opportunity to incorporate the low strings with your chord work, except as an additional bass note here and there. Since the scale length ends up being pretty long to accommodate the low strings, you end up with this really tinny and bright timbre when playing traditional guitar stuff. And if you're only playing the low notes and not caring about the rest of the instrument, then maybe you should consider just playing bass, instead 

By dropping the G to an F#, you're shifting that awkward major 3rd relationship down a string, between the D and F#. By down tuning the one string a half step, we've shifted the base reference of your standard 6 string knowledge down an entire string set. And, of course, we're still dropping the low F# to an E because... drop tuning.

Seems complicated, but to simplify what you're doing, you are going from a guitar in E standard with two additional low notes, to a baritone guitar in B standard with additional E strings on either side, high and low.

The center 6 strings let me play standard guitar stuff down a 4th very comfortably and, better yet, audibly, as the long scale length of an 8 string is now appropriate for the lower relative tuning. I can get super chunky and brutal with drop E playing, but I can still compete with other instruments on solos, as I still have the full range of a standard guitar. 

Admittedly, it does take some getting used to "seeing" your reference point. I think most players, myself included, traditionally use one of the outside E strings as their anchor point for how they relate to and play the rest of the strings. This tuning kind of forces you to abandon that reference point in favor of the second-from-the-bottom or second-from-the-top string... far from ideal, I know. But getting past that hurtle takes nothing but practice, and once crossed, this tuning seems to better utilize the tone provided by the scale length and, for me, made the 8 string more accessible and player-friendly, especially if you were having problems or frustrations with the guitar before. It's oddly freeing 

Anyone else try something like this?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 22, 2016)

^Absolutely love that tuning 

Tuning the G to an F# opens up a whole world of possibilities. I find writing in that tuning so much easier than normal 8 string tunings (or just with the G tuned normally)

I come up with some nice finger picked stuff every time I use that tuning haha.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm still finding mine. I seem to write a lot and come up with a lot in standard f# but I dig having the 7 tuned a whole step down ADGCFAD but I hate having a low E on the 8th. It doesn't sound right. Probably why my 6s are never in standard as well. E maybe is my least favorite note? I actually just thought of this and might try GADGCFAD. So 7 tuned down a step and the 8th up a half a step. 
G through A all sound fitting to me and I can utilize other tunings and just play in different positions but these just sound right for some reason. 
I also like C but I doubt I'd ever want to tune my 8th that low lol waaayyy to ridiculous for me


----------



## Dayn (Jul 23, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Whoa! I can see dropping the 7th to A, but that's such a weird interval to drop the 8th string to. What do you do with that? That's a minor sixth down.


Bit of a late reply, but I got the idea from Animals As Leaders. 'New Eden' is a short, simple song that really inspired me.

There are many reasons I like it. Some examples:


I enjoy the keys of A minor and C# minor, as well as E minor. So drop E makes sense, and this tuning makes sense for A minor and C# minor.
I get the benefit of the range of a 9-string guitar, without all the extra strings in between. I rarely have the need to phrase close intervals that low, so the wider spacing between strings isn't a bother.
It doesn't take that much to wrap one's head around it, it's basically just a drop tuning on the 7th string, then another string below that dropped plus a semitone. It's not really out there if it's thought of in that way, and as before, the greater intervals between the strings aren't as pronounced anyway.
I also get the benefit of a 7-string in drop A. Score.
Since I play a lot in minor keys, particularly A, E and C#, the 7th string is just a 7-string in drop A, effectively. But with the low C#, that gives a 0-2-4 (A, B, C#) [VI-VII-i] on the 7th string, and you can resolve an octave lower on the open C#.
Octaves are relatively easy to play, as it's just a 4-fret distance on the 7th and 8th strings (as opposed to drop E, where it's the same fret on the 6th and 8th). But if I do that, I prefer to go up and octave plus a third. So I can play the same fret on the 6th and 8th for a minor third, or just go up a fret on the 6th and stay the same on the 8th for a major third. I do that often in that tuning, so it's less of a reach. It's just simpler.
And just in general, I like the phrasing opportunity it lends for very widely-spaced chords (see the last half of New Eden). And once again, I just looove low notes on guitar.

That's why I like that tuning. Ideally, I want a 9-string in that tuning, with a high G string (minor third between E and high G). Once again, different phrasing opportunities, et cetera.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 23, 2016)

^ now THAT is a reply! Awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been playing around with some different tunings and this one is pretty fun : 
D#G#F A#D# G# C F


----------



## ajdemo76 (Nov 25, 2016)

EADADGBE


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 27, 2016)

FA#D#G#C#F#A#D#, F#BEADGBE and EBEADGBE are the only ones I really use, pretty much in that order.


----------



## raytsh (Nov 27, 2016)

Half step down.


----------



## Grooven (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been all around the world tuning wise but always found my self going back to standard 8 string tuning. 9-65 I know very very light,but it makes the 8 actually feels like a regular guitar and not some amazon of a guitar like when i used 10-80 (never again)


----------



## J_Mac (Dec 2, 2016)

Another vote for drop E. 

27" standard scale, set of 10's plus a 60 and an 80. Mint.


----------



## Rook (Dec 4, 2016)

EBEBEGBE all down half a step.

bwaaaargh.


----------



## J_Mac (Dec 4, 2016)

Rook said:


> EBEBEGBE all down half a step.
> 
> bwaaaargh.



Bloody ell man  

What gauge are you using for the up tuned B and E? (If I'm understanding this correctly - 5ths tuning strings 4 & 5?)


----------



## Rook (Dec 4, 2016)

Gauges (which aren't perfect) are (i think) 90 - 57 - 43 - 31 - 23 - 17 -13 - 10

It's the middle B and E strings which are a little snappy but really not bad generally. If I could be bothered I'd probably take em down a few each but the way I was using them it didn't matter too much.

It's a lot of fun, can build some mental 9, 11 and 13 chords and keep diatonic (particularly to Eb) very easily.


----------



## redkombat (Dec 5, 2016)

my main tuning low to high is 
DADGCFF#E 
but i also tune C#ADGCFF#D, C#ADGCFF#C, DADGCFF#D, DADGCFF#D#, DADAGFF#D.
for 7's i tune Drop A, FCGCFAE or Drop G


----------



## conorreich (Dec 5, 2016)

I've played more guitar in the last week after getting my Septor 827 than I have in 4 years, so I've been using Josh Travis' open G with a low E (EBEBEF#BE) and learning some of Danza III. I will change the Ernie Ball 10-80s that I have out for a set of Kaliums with a 90 on the bottom. I'm having serious clarity issues with the Cepheus pickups even though they are the best stock pickups I've used.


----------



## Nan0 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi there

On 7's from low to high : AEADGCF
Gauges (25'5) : 80-52-40-28-20w-14-10
On 8's I just add a low E so : EAEADGCF
Gauges (26'->28' multiscale) : 95-68-46-34-26-20w-14-10
(maybe I'll swap 10/14 for little lower & dat 26 into 25 or 24 dunno yet)


----------



## redkombat (Dec 5, 2016)

conorreich said:


> I've played more guitar in the last week after getting my Septor 827 than I have in 4 years, so I've been using Josh Travis' open G with a low E (EBEBEF#BE) and learning some of Danza III. I will change the Ernie Ball 10-80s that I have out for a set of Kaliums with a 90 on the bottom. I'm having serious clarity issues with the Cepheus pickups even though they are the best stock pickups I've used.



josh travis is a monster of a player


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 5, 2016)

EeEeEeEe


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 5, 2016)

all .105s


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 5, 2016)

low to high, the normie tuning E B E A D G B E.


----------



## conorreich (Dec 5, 2016)

redkombat said:


> josh travis is a monster of a player



True Story!


----------



## dogletnoir (Dec 5, 2016)

Nothing fancy or weird...
the RG852 is in EBEADGBE
the .strandberg* Boden OS 8 is in F#BEADGBE.


----------



## CollinG96 (Dec 7, 2016)

I tune mine C G C F Bb Eb G C

So two steps down with 8th string dropped.

Def requires some thick gauge strings lol


----------



## ElRay (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been thinking about: ADEADGBE

You've got standard tuning there + Drop D + two sets of root-fifth-octave a fourth apart. Definitely intended for solo-playing.

That said, Proto's: EBEADF#BE is definitely appealing.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 7, 2016)

TrueFourth downtuned C standard from 7th string and up, and of course, the remaining low G gives itself.


----------

